# Mario Kart Wii



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

does anyone have this game and have there wii attatched to there wireless ???


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Me


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

XTR said:


> Me


online race then at some point see if anyone else does?:thumb:


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

me too :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

xaddiction said:


> me too :thumb:


cool looks like a plan then:wave:


----------



## lami (Mar 19, 2006)

Me :doublesho


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

enter your friend codes here
im cliff 5456-0919-9890


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got it too, I'll find out what my code is!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I've got it too, I'll find out what my code is!


+1 :lol:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

should be a laugh!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll find out my code when her in'doors has stopped watching Gash on the telly and post it up!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

me....will have to get the number for you


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

every game i have bought for the wii is great for 2 days and then i get bored to death with them. 

wii fit is great :devil:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

elloelloello said:


> every game i have bought for the wii is great for 2 days and then i get bored to death with them.
> 
> wii fit is great :devil:


i love mario kart tho :thumb: and im thinking playing online against ppl on here might make it even more enjoyable


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

this parody is good :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

depending on the neighbour and if she has her wifi on ill get in on this tomorrow nite


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

cdti_sri said:


> depending on the neighbour and if she has her wifi on ill get in on this tomorrow nite


oh you naughty person:doublesho


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

WHAT???? She said I could!! At least im pretty sure thats what she meant when I offered to help her install it all and she said to fup away off and she was payin a guy to do i and that I was a lil shat and some other nice things. Then its lying wide open for the world to see.


----------

